# Jack and Jill seat



## Bremner (3 Jun 2011)

My inlaws have asked me to make them a jack and Jill garden seat, does any body have any plans/measured drawings I could take a look at. I've got some ideas but would like to draw on some for comparison.
I've had a poke around the interweb but couldn't find any suitable.
If anybody has made one I would love to have a look at your work.

Cheers, brem

P.s I Think it's also called a love seat, basically two chairs connected by a small table.

http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=jack+a ... 0&bih=1208


----------



## Deejay (4 Jun 2011)

Morning Brem

No plans I'm afraid, but I have a few pictures.

If this is the sort of thing you want, PM me and I'll send you some more.







Cheers

Dave


----------



## Bremner (4 Jun 2011)

Thanks for the reply dave, that's exactly the type of thing I'm after PM sent.

Cheers Brem


----------



## Deejay (5 Jun 2011)

Morning Brem

Email sent.

Cheers

Dave


----------

